# Pics of her new 48" pink crate...she loves it!



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

So, I got Bella's new crate delivered today. It was so easy to put up, but I hadn't realized just how big it was. I almost got her a 42", but realized that her dad is over 100#, and her mom was 85-90#, so I went ahead with the 48". It's too big for her now, but at the rate she's growing...it won't be for very long. The place I got it from had pink, and baby blue ones as well, and while blue is my most favorite color, I got pink since Belle's is a girl. When I get my house, I'll get the blue one for the adult male I'm planning to adopt. She looks SO cute in this crate!! It takes up a lot of space in the living room, but not nearly as much as the snake habitats, so I'm not complaining. Here it is!!!

















I went and looked at rugs, beds, matts, pillows to put in it, but couldn't find any I really liked. They were either too flat, too fluffy, or just plain ugly in color. Ughhhgh!

















She always pushes her blanket out of the way, for some strange reason? When she naps, she'll sleep on the tile in the kitchen, over the soft carpet, too. Hmm.








You can really tell how long and how tall she is getting...she's growing up way too fast! Slow down, baby!
















This face just melts me into a big puddle.

























Look at that face!!!







My girl is so darn cute, I can't stand it!!

















What are you looking at?!

































Seriously...she knows it, too. (How cute she is...)

Also, does anyone know how to train a pup to ring bells when they have to go potty? Bella only stands by the door, and will not make any noise. I know she has to go if I ask her and she answers by sitting down, and tilting her head sideways at me. Now that she's getting older, and I'm not watching her like a hawk, I won't know she needs to potty if I'm not looking at her! What to do? 
(She hasn't had an accident in the house in 2-3/4 months!) 

That's my puppy! I'm so glad that she got her new crate today. The other one was getting way too snug!

P.S. I know I'm a little camera happy, you're probably all sick of looking at her by now!


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the Pink!!! Pretty Girl ......Where did you get the crate?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

LOVE the crate!! Did you get it from ebay? I think Bella is a beauty and defiantly not sick of looking at her cute little face!


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

I dont think I can ever get sick of looking at Bella....
She is beautiful!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hehe, thanks guys! I'm just addicted to taking pictures of her!!! Haha, poor girl!!









I did get it on E-bay. Only $79.99, plus it's shipped to you for free. It's a really good deal. It has a metal pan, too, it's not plastic.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

She really is beautiful, her pictures don't really do her justice, IMHO.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks great. 

She most likely pushes the blanket out of the way because she is too hot. I wouldn't put anything in the crate if it was me. Being able to lay on the cool crate bottom is just fine.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow that is pink
but fitting for the beautiful girl


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It looks great and the price is right. Good that it has two doors that will make cleaning it (if you ever have a problem) a lot easier. 

Bella does appear to know how cute she is. 

Nice pictures. You might as well buy the big SD card if you have a GSD.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

just hang a bell by the door, and every single time you take her out, i always hit the bell and said potty. I trained ace to hit the bell, and i took his nose and tapped it one time and ever since then he always hit it. Its really easy just the same as every other training, consistency, consistency, consistency.... Bye the way your bells is beautiful.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow I LOVE the pink!!! Anna said Bella is doing VERY well at her Diva training!!









I can't wait to meet Bella!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Of course she knows she's cute! How can you be that cute and not know it??? Plus, she knows how to accessorize with that pretty crate!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sweet Bella looks so pretty in pink! She is so adorable - that face would make me melt, too...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! I've never seen a pink crate before. I didn't know the wire crates came in different colors! Bella is one cute, and very sweeting looking, little girl!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I just HAD to take a look at what a pink crate looks like, and it looks awesome!!! How cool!! Bella the Princess knows it is special. She looks very happy and comfortable in there.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I LOVE the crate!! How awesome.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That crate is awesome!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Geez...how cool is that! I never ever thought of EBay for dog crates, and there are all kinds of accessories too!!

Bella is beautiful and her pink crate is cute


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I never seen a pink crate before and that was a good price too. 

I got my two GSd a memory foam dog mat, it is 4 inches thick, it fits inside the crate. It was pricey $65 bucks on overstock.com but it is so comfortable and it stays in place in the crate does not move around. My GSd love them. They don't have that good colors though, but I don't want my GSD to get those nasty hard callous elbows from sleeping on hard surfaces all the time.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

And of Course your Bella is Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!! that crate is really PINK!!!!!!!

so cute!

Lee


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

wow that crate is completely awesome


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Pet Edge has them too for cheap I love it now I really need to get one its gorgeous! And Bella is a doll and she knows shes spoiled lol..


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've seen these color of crates at dog shows, pretty funny but oh so adorable at the same time, Bella is cute.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Holy PINK!!!!! Very girly, and pretty. Wonder if they have them in forest green? Love that it has a metal pan.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Tha is a PINK crate! WOW! LOL!

She is adorable and it flatters her coat coloring =)


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

That crate is adorable! We just ordered a 48" one yesterday, but just boring black.



> Originally Posted By: amd1just hang a bell by the door, and every single time you take her out, i always hit the bell and said potty. I trained ace to hit the bell, and i took his nose and tapped it one time and ever since then he always hit it. Its really easy just the same as every other training, consistency, consistency, consistency.... Bye the way your bells is beautiful.


That's what we did, but we used wind chimes (musical sounding ones, not the "clink clink clink" sounding ones.) She caught on after the first try, and even uses it if we hide on her - she knows ringing the bell will bring one of us to the back door


----------



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

OMG I love love that pink crate!!! Man, I wish Duncan could have a blue crate... She looks sooo much like my Duncan, what a gorgeous girl she is!!!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Keep the pictures coming, how could anyone get tired of that little girl..


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

That is cute! DO they have LIME GREEN? 

Della needs a lime green crate to match her collar and leash.

I am serious.


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

she's is so cute! here's a web page that sells dog crate pads, maybe you can find one you like:
http://www.ohmydogsupplies.com/dog-supplies/dog-mats-crate-pads/ 

I think the cow print would look great in that pink crate!!!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

hmm, that link didn't work. let's try that again:
Dog Crate Pads... 

oh i did the first one backwards! sorry 'bout that.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

she's one lucky girly girl; now ya gotta get her some pink princess pillows/beds


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!! My next move is to get her a portable crate, it helps her not be so sick in the car. Look how cute this pink plaid one is!!! 
Pink portable crate 

Chloe's owner- I absolute love how black and white looks with hot pink!! I really like the cow one, and I like the other black/white one that's with it...tough call! Thanks!

Carolyn and Joan, I didn't see any green ones...only the pink and baby blue. I bet if you did a search you could find one if they exist. Look at this cute green bed!!
Bright green dog pad 
I couldn't find any neon green crates, though. My crate has some heavy duty pink paint on it, it's black underneath, maybe you could paint your crate that you already have? I love neon green! The only forest green one I saw, was a soft crate. 

Suki's mom and amd1- Thanks so much for the training advice. I'm going to go look for a bell Sunday or Monday, and we'll start training then.









Selzer, I definitely need that card...haha. I'm horrible, Bella does let me know when she's had enough of the picture taking, she'll put her paw on my arm, haha! I've already thought about being able to clean the crate, luckily she hasn't gotten diarreah yet, but I know eventually she most likely will. Not looking forward to it... 







That side door will really help, though.

Aubie, I really can't wait either!! Only 22 days, and it's meet up time. I can't wait for Bella to be able to play with all the pups... Stone Mtn. is just so dang beautiful, too, it's going to be a great day!

Heidi, that's a great idea! I bet Belle's would love a foam pad...who wouldn't? So comfortable! I might to that, and just pick out a cover I like to go over it. That's a good idea!

Everyone else- Thanks so much for the compliments!! I saw the crate, and just knew I needed it for Bella. Luckily it matches my living room furniture, pictures, ect.. She really is spoiled. Everytime I go to the store for something I need, I ALWAYS end up seeing something I just NEED to get for Bella. I'm like...addicted to getting her stuff. It's kinda bad, actually! I just see something and picture her with it, and that's it. Sometimes, I'll actually pass up on the thing I went to the store for in the first place, just so I can get Bella or my cats presents.
She really does look just like Duncan, I said that yesterday even! Pictures don't really show just how beautiful she is, she's so much cuter and more gorgeous in person! Some of you will get to see that, Aug. 22, STONE MOUNTAIN yayayay!!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaThanks guys!! My next move is to get her a portable crate, it helps her not be so sick in the car. Look how cute this pink plaid one is!!!
> Pink portable crate
> 
> Chloe's owner- I absolute love how black and white looks with hot pink!! I really like the cow one, and I like the other black/white one that's with it...tough call! Thanks!
> ...


Thank you!

As for crate liners, I use a cow mat. Della destroyed the plastic one that came with the crate. 

I took the plastic one to the farm supply store and the gentleman was kind enough to cut the cow mat to size for me. I was able to get TWO crate liners and a little extra was left over.

I put the cow mat its heavy) on top of the plastic tray that came with her crate.

Now she has taken out a chunk of the cow mat (sigh) and is able to MOVE her crate when she wants to by picking up a corner of the mat and slamming it down, but it is the best thing I've found for her.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh geez, haha. Those chewers!!! I think zebra, or white tiger would look awesome with her pink crate. Is the cow mat hard and flat? I want a little bit of cushioning for her. She doesn't chew on her bedding, unless it has a tag on it, (She'll rip it off and chew it) but I dunno if she'll start. I'm just worried about if she has diarreah or pukes, if I'll be able to wash it.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Love the crate! It would match Arwen's pink collar, leash and tags! Bella is a doll and she is a wonderful crate model!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahahaha, I thought so, too!!!! I think I'm gonna send in her pics...j/k. Even though I'm not a huge fan of pink for me...I just love putting it on my little girls! Nothing is cuter to me.








I can just imagine Arwen in her little pink collar looking like a princess pooch. 








I just can't wait for a reason to get that baby blue one...
*coughADOPTANOTHERDOGcough* I still got some time, but man oh man, I can't wait!


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Love the pink crate. When Sassy out grows her may have to get a pink one. I use different things in her crate for padding. Currently I am using a thick pad like they use in hospitals for incontinent patients. Got it at a Hopisce fund raiser. It is easy to wash and dry.

The older dog has a large furniture pad folded several times over a piece of foam. She isn't crated and has the laundry room to herself.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

That's a really good idea, and it'd be super easy to wash...I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wait a minute-- is it just me, or is Bella getting CUTER??







She looks so, like, you know, kewl in her girlie-pink crate!! Pretty darling all sweet and silly in her new digs! I love the color!

A suggestion: Lots of GSDs like to sleep "cool," and go for tile flooring and stuff, but do need some padding. A super compromise is Dr Foster Smith's "Deluxe Orthopedic Pad" bed. (if you get this, get it with the fabric on both sides, not the fleece or plush, cos it will be cooler and smooth for her) There is a size exactly for this crate, too. It is flat, seems non-fluffy, but it is thick enough with hidden foam egg-crate thingy inside it that ooooohhhhhh is it ever comfy! (you may steal it from Bella LOL) The colors are neutral, so it will go well with the crate.

Here is the link for the bed:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+1+8702&pcatid=8702

I will be getting one of these for Grimm again when we get back to The States. I've always had one for my GSDs, as they get hot, but want some cushioning too. This is a smooth bed, cool enough, but padded enough to support perfectly.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Patti! I absolutely love the black/gray one with the paw prints on the bottom! Those look so comfy, and I'll admit that since we got this crate I've crawled in there and napped with Bella once or twice...







This bed would most likely increase our naps, haha. I just love sleeping with my animals, nothing is more comfortable to me. I'm so used to Tommy's smell from her sleeping on my face, when she's not there it takes me forever to fall asleep! Haha. Talk about separation anxiety...! 
Speaking of the states, any idea when you'll be joining us? Where are you going when you do get here? We all can't wait, we want our Patti here now!! 









I don't know how, but Bella is cuter to me now than when she was 8 wks. old. Her face just gets more and more expressive the older she gets. How's Mr. Grimm doing lately?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimmi is super, thanks fer askin'! He sends slurps Bella's way. he also reccomends this bed-- it was his first baby bed, too!







I'll hopefully be in USA in September, in Massachusetts







if all goes well!


----------

